# Cooked my first pig on my Meadowcreek PR60



## hdflame (Jul 28, 2014)

Cooked my first pig Saturday and it turned out pretty good.  I've got all of the picture on my phone, so look out for Q-View tomorrow.  I'll get them posted along with a little write up.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hdflame (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, i've been busy and just haven't got a chance to put the pictures in the thread... I was going to put them on with my laptop but they're all still on my cell phone so I'm going to try and post some now. 

This is taking way too long to upload so I'm going to transfer them to my laptop then I'll post some pics


----------



## timberjet (Aug 1, 2014)

hdflame said:


> Ok, i've been busy and just haven't got a chance to put the pictures in the thread... I was going to put them on with my laptop but they're all still on my cell phone so I'm going to try and post some now.
> 
> This is taking way too long to upload so I'm going to transfer them to my laptop then I'll post some pics


If you have android or apple phone you can use taptalk. It is a great app for doing just this on this site effortlessly. If you have a windows phone like me forget it. They don't quite have that figured out yet.


----------



## hdflame (Aug 2, 2014)

I set up the Meadow Creek PR60 Pig Roaster the night before so all I'd have  to do was light it the next morning.  This is how much Hickory I used for the cook but I didn't put it in until after the charcoal brought it up to temp.













031.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






I lit the charcoal at 4am.

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/bobby.riddle.56">Bobby Riddle</a>.</div></div>

The charcoal was lit in two piles, one on each side.  There was about 18lbs.  After it started turning white, I split each pile in half and put each pile in a corner to put the most heat under the hams and shoulders.













032.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






Then I added the Hickory chunks.  The wood came from a load of slabs I bought from a guy at the fire station that has a sawmill.













033.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






The pig went on at 5:30, cooker at 250*.













034.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






This was about the 4 hour mark.  I switched to gas about this time as the temp started to drop.  I lit the pilot in the begining so all I had to do was turn the thermostat up just enough to light the burner.













041.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


















043.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






A shot of the ribs as they were  pulling away from the bones.













045.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






I had pulled half of the hog in this picture.  This half had no injection.  The back half did.













046.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


















047.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


















049.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






Pulling and adding finishing sauce.  I only added minimal sauce but had three different kinds on the table to add on your plate.  Basic Cider vinegar, salt, black pepper, crushed red, paprika, and garlic powder.













051.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Aug 2, 2014)

That weedburner came with ear protection I hope.....LOL


----------



## hdflame (Aug 2, 2014)

The cooker is set up under one of my new 10' X 20' Shelter Logic shelters from Tractor Supply.













053.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


















055.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


















057.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014






Almost dark and the end of a long day.  Everybody loved the pig.  I didn't make any sides.  I just cooked the pig for my fellow firefighter and his wife's baby shower.













058.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


















059.JPG



__ hdflame
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice job HD, All that new shiny equipment sort of blinded me.

So what did you think? Moist? Flavor? Better injected or not? Was that skin to die for? Did all the ladies at the party follow you home? Smoke right on?

I mean the pictures really look like ya nailed it.


----------



## hdflame (Aug 3, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> That weedburner came with ear protection I hope.....LOL


Huh?  You say something? lol


----------



## hdflame (Aug 3, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Nice job HD, All that new shiny equipment sort of blinded me.
> 
> So what did you think? Moist? Flavor? Better injected or not? Was that skin to die for? Did all the ladies at the party follow you home? Smoke right on?
> 
> I mean the pictures really look like ya nailed it.


To me, it was a little bit dry.  Finishing sauce took care of that.  Next time I will mop it more, and I'm going to do a second injection during the cook.  

I think the injected side was better..

I didn't even try any of the skin.  It looked a little tough and I was full from tasting!  Not sure how to get it crisp?

Had a lot of positive comments.  A couple of people said it was the best BBQ they'd ever had.  It was pretty good, not the best I've done, but I'm my own worst critic!  I learned a lot and the next one will be better.  I loved having the option to switch to gas after getting the wood flavor.  Definitely will be doing one for me soon!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2014)

hdflame said:


> To me, it was a little bit dry.  Finishing sauce took care of that.  Next time I will mop it more, and I'm going to do a second injection during the cook.
> 
> I think the injected side was better..
> 
> ...


I love that duel fuel. Build the taste/smoke and when it dies off, turn on the gas. Major money and resource saver. O'course you know who'll have to listen to someone tell you they can taste it......LOL yes sir, I imagine you did get aload of compliments.

I have never injected a whole pig, I bet it would be great after you tuned in the taste.

You know, I really appreciated your pictures. Thank for sharing. It looks so clean < Chuckles> I know you had fun.


----------



## hdflame (Aug 3, 2014)

Foamheart, I used to use a small stainless syringe to inject butts or poultry.  I have seen several different catering/competition size injectors but could either not find them for sale or when I did, they were too much money.  I came across a video from Killer Hogs.  They have a nice injector called the BDI, Best Damn Injector.  I've used it on a butt and now on the whole hog and love it.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks pretty neat, I have use the large stainless, but was brought up with the large cattle syringes. LOL. Back then that was pretty much all there was. Mom wqas so excited one Christmas she got Pop and my self one of those large SS needles. Neither one of use used them, but every year we told her how great that needle was.....

That is a nice looking set up, does your hand get tired squeezing, is there much friction?


----------



## hdflame (Aug 6, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Looks pretty neat, I have use the large stainless, but was brought up with the large cattle syringes. LOL. Back then that was pretty much all there was. Mom wqas so excited one Christmas she got Pop and my self one of those large SS needles. Neither one of use used them, but every year we told her how great that needle was.....
> 
> That is a nice looking set up, does your hand get tired squeezing, is there much friction?


It works really good so far.  Time will tell how long it lasts.  I'm glad I watched the video cause I'd have taken it apart to clean without a doubt!  Not a lot of friction but like anything else you have to rest your hand or switch up every so often.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 6, 2014)

That is a fine looking pig.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## padronman (Aug 6, 2014)

Great looking HOG.  Too bad you don't have a nice smoker rig though ;-)


----------



## hdflame (Aug 6, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Great looking HOG.  Too bad you don't have a nice smoker rig though ;-)


Thanks, I think it might have turned out a little better if I'd had a better cooking rig.






Seriously, I learned a lot and think the next one will be even better.  Everybody was happy with the food and I didn't receive any complaints so I guess it was a success. LOL  I had fun anyway!


----------

